# Weekly Competition 2019-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U2 F U' R2 F2 U' R U' F2 
*2. *U F' U2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
*3. *R' U' F2 R2 U R' F' R F2 U2 
*4. *F' U F R2 U2 F R' F' 
*5. *U2 F' R2 F U' F' U F2 U2 

*3x3x3
1. *R' F2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L D' U2 L B' F' L U2 F' D' L2 
*2. *D2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 U' L F D' U' R2 U' R2 
*3. *R' D2 B2 R F2 U2 L' R2 B2 R' B2 F' U2 R U' F2 D' B2 F L2 B2 
*4. *B' U2 B D2 L2 F L2 B' R2 F R2 U R' U F' D L U2 F L' D 
*5. *L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 B U2 B' D2 B' L' D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' U2 

*4x4x4
1. *U2 B2 Rw2 Uw Rw U F2 L2 D' Uw F Uw' U2 R D B2 F L D' R2 U' L Rw R' F' U2 L' R2 Fw' D2 B' L2 B' D' Uw2 U2 F' U2 R' B'
*2. *L B U B2 Fw L' B2 D U L Uw' Rw D' Uw' R2 F2 Rw D2 U L' Fw' L R Uw U L' U2 L2 Rw' Uw' L2 D' Fw U2 L' R' Fw2 Uw2 L Rw'
*3. *D2 Uw F' Uw' B2 D Fw Uw R2 U' Rw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 U L Rw' U' F Uw L2 Rw R2 Fw2 Uw' F2 U2 Fw2 Uw L2 D B' L' Rw B Rw D L2 Fw' F'
*4. *Fw U L' R U2 Fw' F U B2 Fw D Uw2 B2 Fw D' R' U B' L B' Rw' B' F2 U' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 R U' Fw' U2 F2 Rw2 R' D' Uw F L2 F
*5. *Uw U' L Uw' U' Rw Uw2 L' Uw2 U' L2 D2 Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 R B' R' Fw' L' Uw' B2 Fw Uw2 L B2 L' B Fw2 U' L2 B F' L U Fw' F Rw B

*5x5x5
1. *D2 Uw Lw R2 Uw Rw Dw' U Fw2 L' Fw R B F Uw' F' Rw Uw Bw' Dw' U Rw' Uw R' Uw2 U' Fw' F Rw Fw Rw B Fw2 D Uw2 Fw2 F U2 L2 F Uw' U' Lw' R Bw L2 Lw2 Uw U2 Rw Fw2 Dw' Uw' Lw' Rw2 D' Uw B' Bw Fw
*2. *U' B Dw2 B Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw' Bw D2 B2 Bw2 F2 Dw U2 Lw Rw' Uw U2 Lw' F' Lw' Rw' R' F' Dw2 B' L2 D2 R' D Uw' Rw' D2 Rw2 U' L' R' B' Fw2 Rw2 D2 U2 B Fw2 R D Rw2 B D' Dw Uw' U2 Bw Uw' F Lw' D2 Fw2 F
*3. *Bw2 Fw' Dw2 R2 B' Bw2 Dw U2 L2 Bw Lw2 R' F2 Uw Rw2 Fw R2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 B2 F2 Lw' Uw U2 Bw' Uw' L' R2 Uw Rw' B Fw' Rw U Lw B D2 Uw2 B Dw Bw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 Dw U2 R D' Dw Uw2 B U Fw2 F2
*4. *Lw' F R B' D' Dw2 B' Dw' L2 Rw2 Fw Lw' D2 B' Bw2 L2 Rw' B' Bw' Lw U L2 Lw' B' Bw2 F Dw2 U Lw2 Uw2 R' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 U Lw' Bw Uw2 Rw2 R2 B' Dw U2 Lw' B F2 D Dw Bw F2 Rw2 D Dw' F2 R' Dw' B' F2 D
*5. *Lw R' F2 Rw2 R Bw' F2 Dw2 L' B2 Rw F Uw Lw' D2 L2 Lw2 R2 D2 U Fw F2 L' Uw' R' Dw2 B Bw2 Rw Uw2 Lw F2 Rw2 R' U' B Dw2 Lw' B2 Lw2 Uw2 F L2 Fw F L2 R2 B' Lw2 Fw Dw' U R Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw2

*6x6x6
1. *2F U2 3F2 2F' U2 2L2 D2 F 2L B 2F2 F 3R2 B' 2F2 3R B' 2F2 2D' 3U2 U B2 2B' 3F' D' L2 2D' B' 2F 3R' F 2R' 2D2 3U' 2L' 3F 3R 2U2 2L' U2 F' D2 2L 3F2 2D U' L D2 2B2 3F' 2D 3U U' L2 B2 F D2 R2 2B2 U2 B' 3F' 2D2 U' B 2F2 3R' 2F2 R' 3U
*2. *L2 F R' 2F R' U' 3R 2U 3F' F2 2U 3F F D2 L 2U2 2F 3R2 2R2 D U' F' 2D2 2L2 R2 D 2U2 2L' B' L 2L2 3R B2 3F' 2F2 2U2 2L 3R2 2B R' 3F 2R2 U' 2B' D' 3R' 2B 2D' L' 3F' 3U 3F2 D2 L 2L2 2R R' 2U2 2R 3F2 2U2 2L 2F' 3U 3R2 F2 R2 3F U' 3F
*3. *B' 2F L' 2L2 2R' R2 D' U2 L' 3F2 2F2 F2 R2 D2 3U 3R' B2 2L 2U B2 2B' D 2B2 D L D' B' R2 D' 2F2 2R 2F2 F' L2 3R2 2B' F 3R 2B' 2F' L2 U 2R2 D2 3R' 2D L2 2D2 3R' 2D U 2L 2R B D 2D2 B 3F' 2L2 2R U2 3F D2 3U' 2L' D2 R2 2U2 R' 2U
*4. *3F D' 3U' 2U' 3F2 L 2L 2R R2 D 3U' 2R 2D 3U' 2L2 3F U' B2 2U' B L2 2U' U' L 3R' 2U2 3R' D B' 2F F2 R' 3U' F D' 3U L 2L' U' 2R' B' 2F 2R2 3U' 2U' U 2L2 3F' 2D' F 3U2 3R2 2B2 F2 2L' B F' U B2 3R' 2B2 2F' 2R2 2B L' D 2F2 L 2L' 2R'
*5. *2B' R 2D2 3U2 L 3R 2B' 3F 2L2 D B' 2R2 2B' 2F2 2D 3U' U2 3R' 2D2 2F D 2U' U B' D' 2B R' 2F' U' F2 L' 2L D' 2L 2B 3F F' 3R' 2R' 2U2 F' D2 2B 3U' 3R F 3R2 3F' F 2U 2L 3U' F' L2 B' 2R' 2B F 2D 3U2 2U' 3R 2F2 R D2 L2 3R 2D2 3R D'

*7x7x7
1. *3D' 2L2 3B 2F 3L2 F' 3R 2B2 2D 3R2 B2 2B2 3F 2D 3U U' L2 D2 3D 3R2 3U' 3L' 3B' R 3B 3F' 2F2 R F' 2R' 2F2 R' 3U 3R2 F L' 2R 3F2 3L2 3F 2D2 2U B' L' 2L' 2R 2D' 2R 2F' F 2L2 2U2 U 2L 2B2 L 2L' 2R2 2D B 2U' 3R 3B' 2L2 R 2D2 2L2 3R2 3F2 2D2 3D' 2U2 F 2U2 2F D2 U 3R 3B2 L 2F 2R2 2B' 3D 3R' U 2B2 3F2 2R 2D' 2U' B2 3R2 3F' 2F D2 2L U2 L 2L2
*2. *2U2 R2 2U' 3B' 3D2 3L2 3R' B2 2F2 2D 3B 2U2 2B F2 2R2 D 3U2 3B2 2D B2 2B' 2F 2L' R F' L' D' 2U' 2R F2 R 3U' 2U2 2B2 F2 3R D2 3D' 3R' 2D' 2F2 2D B U2 3F2 D' 2B 3F2 U' L' 2R2 2B' 2D2 2B2 D U2 B2 2D' 3L' 2D2 U' 3F' 3U 3F2 2L2 3F 3L' 2R' 3D2 2R2 3B 2F2 L 2D' 2U2 3L' B' 2B 2F F L 3B2 D2 2L2 U2 B' 3F' 2D2 L2 3L' R 2U' R' D 2L2 R' D 3B' 3D2 3F
*3. *L' 2L2 D2 2B 3B 2F2 2D' F2 L' B 2F2 2U' 3B2 3F' 3U2 2F' F 2L 3F' 2U' L 2D 3L2 R' B 3U2 B 3U 2U2 F' 2U2 3R' 2R U B 3D2 B 2L 3L' 2F' R 3B F 2L2 3L 2D 3D2 U 3F 2R2 B F2 3L' 3B2 3U2 2R2 B' 3B' F2 2U2 2F2 D B' 3D2 3U U2 F' L2 3D2 3L B2 2F' F' L' 2R2 2B' 3D 2L' R 3B 2D2 3B' U2 B' U' 2B R2 2B 3B2 3D 3U2 2U2 B2 D 2U2 R' 2F2 3U' 3B2 L
*4. *D 2R' B' 2F 2R B' 3F' L 3D 3U 2U' U R' 2B2 3B' F' 3L2 2U2 L 3L2 2F' U' B 3D' B2 3F2 U2 B2 R2 3D' 3R' 2D 2B' 3B' L U' R' 3B 2F2 D2 3L F' 3D' R' 3F' D 2U' 3L2 3U 3R' U2 2B F 3D2 2B' 3F 3L B 2D2 3U2 R' 3F' R' B 3F' 3D 2B2 D' 2R 3U 2B' 2U L2 2R2 B2 3B 3U B' 2B 3B2 2R 3B' 3U' 3L' 2B 3L2 3R2 3U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 2L2 R2 3D2 2B' 3R' 2F2 L' 2F
*5. *3L2 3R' B2 2B 3F2 2F' F' 3R R' D' 3D R' 3D 3R' F2 D L' F' 3D 3F 2D' L2 2R 2D2 3U 2U' L2 3R' 2R' B' 3B' 2F' L' 2B' 3F F2 2R2 U' F' R D2 2F' 2D 3L 2D 2L 3L 3R' F L2 3D' 2U' U2 3L D2 2D' 3U' 2R 3F 2D' 3D' 3U B 3F 3U' U' R' 3F' 3R 2R' U2 B 2R B' 3B2 D 2D2 3D' 3R 2B' 3B' L 2L' R2 3U 2B2 F' L' F 2L2 2R B 2B 2D 3R R' 2D 3L F 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F' R F' R U' R 
*2. *R' F' R F2 U' F2 U' F' U 
*3. *R2 U2 F' R F R2 F2 R' U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 D' F R2 L' U R B2 F2 U D B2 F2 D' B2 U' R L2 D' Rw' Uw2
*2. *R' F2 U2 D2 F B L2 R2 F' D' U F' D L2 U' R F R2 L2 D2 L Fw Uw
*3. *F U2 D2 F' R L2 F2 R2 L2 D U R' L D U L R2 U B U2 L2 Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 F' R B' Fw F2 D Uw' L' Fw' F2 Rw' R Uw' Rw' Uw L Rw F Uw' Rw' R2 B L' B2 U2 L2 B' Fw2 F' Uw' F' Rw2 Uw' Fw' L F R' Uw' L
*2. *L2 Rw R U B2 Uw2 U Rw2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' Uw' F2 R' Fw D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw' U F2 Rw' Fw Uw2 B R' B' F2 L Rw D F D' U' Rw' B
*3. *B2 Uw U B2 D' R2 Fw' Rw2 R2 F L' B F' L2 U Rw2 B' R' Uw' Fw' Uw' B Uw L2 U F2 U' Rw B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 Rw' R U' L' Uw U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *F2 Lw' U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 Dw Uw R D2 Dw' Bw2 D' U2 Lw R Fw2 D' Dw Lw' R2 U2 B Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 R' Uw2 U2 Lw Bw' L2 B F2 D F Dw U F' R' Dw2 Bw Fw F Dw2 Uw2 U F2 U2 L2 R D' Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 R2 U' Bw Lw2
*2. *F2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 R' F' Uw' Lw Dw' U' R2 Bw2 L R2 F' Uw' Fw L' Bw Rw' D' B Rw Dw' Fw2 Rw' R2 F2 L' Lw' B2 Uw2 Lw Fw Dw2 B U Lw' F2 U Fw L Rw' U2 L Lw' Rw B L2 B' Rw2 R2 Dw' Fw2 L' Bw' Rw' R Fw
*3. *F' Rw2 D' Uw' L Dw' Bw' Dw' R U' B Fw2 R' Fw Dw2 Rw' D2 U' Lw2 Rw2 R' U' B2 L' R' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw D Uw2 L Uw' U' Fw' U Fw' L Rw' F2 D2 U' L' Bw' Rw' Bw2 Dw2 Fw' F' Rw' B2 L Dw U' L2 Rw Bw' F' Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3R2 R2 3U' 2U' 2B' D 2D2 L R' B R B' 3U B' 3R 3U B R U2 2F D2 2B 2R' 3F' 2F2 2R2 2F' R D B' 2F2 F2 L' 3R 2B' 3F 2L2 R 3U' 2U U' 2F 2L2 3F' L2 2L 2R2 R B' 2U' U2 2B2 2U U' 2F2 L 3U2 3R' 3F R2 3F D2 F2 U 2B2 2L' 2R' R F2 L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U' 2L' 3L 3R' D2 U2 3B' 2D L 3D2 3L' D 3D' 3L 3F' 2R2 B 2B' 2L 2D 3D 3U 3L' B 2B2 3F' D L' 2R 2B F' 2U2 3B L 2L 2D' 3D2 3F' 3R D' 2L' 2D2 2L' B' 2B2 2L2 3L' 3F' U' L' 3R2 2R' 2B2 R' 3D 2U R F2 3R B2 2B2 2R' D 3U' U' L' 2L 3R 2R' 3B' F' D2 3U2 U' 3F L2 3R' 2B 2L2 B2 F 2D 2L' 3B' 2D2 3D' 2L 3B2 3F2 F2 2L2 3L' 2B2 D2 3U' 2B2 3B' 3U U' 3R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D' B' R U' D F2 U B U L2 B D R2 L' F2 L' U F2 R U Rw' Uw2
*2. *B' L U D' R U' L2 B' U2 R2 F2 R' F' L2 U2 D L2 B' D' Fw' Uw'
*3. *U2 R2 F D L' R2 D' B F U F' L' F' U' R2 F' R' U' L2 R2 Fw Uw2
*4. *R' B2 D2 F' U' L R2 U2 B' L F U D' F' R' B' L2 F2 R' Fw' Uw
*5. *D2 R' B R2 F2 L' F' U' B2 D2 F' B' D2 L' U' D' L2 R2 B U L2 Uw'
*6. *L' B R' B2 L B' F R' B' L B' L' R2 F' U B L' U' L F R Fw Uw
*7. *L' D R2 U2 F' R2 D R2 D2 R' D F' U D F' R' D2 U' F' D2 R2 Fw Uw'
*8. *B' D B2 D B U' D R2 B2 D' U' R L' U2 D' L' R2 U' B2 L' F' Rw Uw
*9. *L' D2 U R L D' U F' L2 B' D2 R' U F R U' L B2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*10. *U2 D2 R' L' B F D L2 D U' F' U' B' D2 U' F U F U B' Rw2 Uw2
*11. *R2 L F' L' F' B' U D' B L U' B' L D F2 L' F' B' D' Rw' Uw
*12. *U' L2 U2 D B2 F' L D R L2 F L2 D U' F2 B2 D' R' B2 D B Rw' Uw'
*13. *U2 B' U' D' B2 D2 R U' R B D2 U R2 F2 B2 U2 F D2 B2 L Fw Uw'
*14. *U2 B2 U' D L B' F' L B U2 R B L' B L F' R' D2 B Rw2 Uw2
*15. *D2 U2 L2 U2 R' U' R' F U' D F2 L D' R' B' R2 L2 D2 R2 Fw Uw2
*16. *B' D2 U2 L R' B' R D' L' F2 B2 L' F B L2 B' F U2 B D R' Fw Uw2
*17. *B U B R2 D L F2 B2 U R' F L2 B F' L2 F' R B2 D' B' D' Fw' Uw'
*18. *U R' U' D L D' F B R D2 L F' D2 B U D2 R' D B' R2 B Rw Uw'
*19. *L2 D2 R L U' R B D' F B2 U' R' B D' B R2 U2 R' F' Rw' Uw'
*20. *F B' U' L R2 D' R2 L' B2 L' R' B F' R' U' F2 B U2 D R2 Fw' Uw2
*21. *L' D F2 U D B' U' F2 R D' B2 L' F2 R F2 U2 R2 L' U2 B Rw2 Uw'
*22. *U2 F D R' D L' U L F2 L U2 R2 F R B' D' B R' F Rw' Uw
*23. *D U' R B2 R' L2 U2 L' U' F D B F' U2 F R U D2 F2 R2 Fw'
*24. *U' R2 L' U' F B U' B2 L' F2 B2 D U' B U' F' U2 B R F' B' Rw Uw
*25. *U' L2 D2 U B R' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 B U2 L D2 U' F R' L' Fw Uw
*26. *L2 B' L R2 U' F2 B2 R L2 U B2 U B D B' D2 U R2 L Fw' Uw2
*27. *L' U R2 U2 L' D' B' U B U R F L D L2 D2 L F2 B' R' D Rw' Uw2
*28. *L D2 B R' L' U R2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B R F2 D2 L R F2 Rw' Uw
*29. *B R U D L' R U2 L2 F2 B L' R' D2 F2 U F L U D' Fw'
*30. *D' F' L' D2 B2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 D F D R2 F2 R' L' B2 F2 R2 U 
*31. *D U' B2 U' F' L R B' D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R2 F' B2 U2 R2 U2 B' Rw Uw'
*32. *R2 B L' B2 D B D B' R2 D' L B2 R' B D U B' R' B R2 L Fw' Uw'
*33. *R2 D F R2 B L2 B' F2 D' B2 F' U' L' D2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 Rw Uw'
*34. *D B2 F' R' D' L2 D2 U L2 R2 D2 L' D R' B2 L' R2 D' L2 Fw Uw
*35. *L F D2 U' L' U2 B' R' B2 F2 D2 U2 L F' L D' F R2 F R2 U2 Fw Uw
*36. *F' U' D2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 F D2 B' R D' F2 L D U2 B2 D2 Rw Uw2
*37. *U D2 R L' F' B2 U2 L D L U2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U Rw' Uw2
*38. *D' B2 L' U F2 U' F2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R B L D U' Rw' Uw
*39. *L' D' B2 L F' R2 U' B2 U2 B' R' F2 L B U R2 F L U2 R2 Uw'
*40. *U' L' B L2 B R2 B L2 B2 U2 B' L' U2 L2 D2 L2 D L' R U' B2 Rw2 Uw
*41. *F D2 F' B' D2 L2 U' L U L2 B F2 R2 D' U L2 B' F U' F2 Rw' Uw2
*42. *B' L' D U R' F' L2 D' F B2 R' L2 U2 R' F2 L' B F' R' L' Fw' Uw
*43. *B' U2 F2 U2 B' R' L2 D R' D' U2 R2 F D2 U' F2 R2 L' F D2 B' Rw' Uw
*44. *U R U' R U' F U' F2 D U R' F L F2 B' D' U2 F2 D Fw' Uw2
*45. *B2 F L2 U' D2 F' D B' D' B' L2 U D B2 U F2 D' L B2 Rw Uw2
*46. *B' L2 U' D R B2 R2 L2 B2 F L2 U' D2 F R L D2 U2 L2 U2 B Rw' Uw2
*47. *F2 R' D2 L D2 L U2 D L F2 U D L D2 F2 U' B' L' B' D' F2 Rw' Uw
*48. *B2 F D2 L' F L' B' L R2 F2 R2 U2 D' R' D2 L' U' R' L' F B' Rw2 Uw'
*49. *D U' R B' F D' B2 D' R' L2 F' B2 D' L' F B' U2 D2 R Fw' Uw'
*50. *U' R' B R' D' L' F2 R2 F' D2 F B' U B' L' D' B D2 U' B' Rw' Uw2
*51. *B' R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U L' F2 L2 B D B2 F' D' R2 F L2 Fw Uw
*52. *U2 F' B' R2 F2 B' D' F' R' B' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B R U2 B2 D' Rw' Uw'
*53. *F U' B' F2 L2 B2 L2 B' D' L' F' L' B2 U2 F D' F U R B2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*54. *F D2 L' D' R2 L2 D' F' L U2 R' D2 F L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 B' U Rw2 Uw
*55. *L' R' B U2 B R' L B D2 L B2 R D' F B2 U L2 D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*56. *U2 L' U' F2 B D L B F R' L D R2 U R2 D F U L' U2 Fw' Uw2
*57. *D' B2 D R F2 B' L' R F2 R D2 L R2 D2 R2 L2 U' L' D F B' Rw2 Uw'
*58. *U F' L R B' F2 R2 B R2 D B R2 B U' L U F2 L2 F' L Fw' Uw'
*59. *B2 F2 D B' L R B' U' B' U L2 B D R U' D2 R' F R2 F' B Rw Uw
*60. *U F L2 B' D' L F' R2 B U F2 D B2 R F B' R2 F U Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' F' U2 F L2 U' R U2 B' R F R U' B2 F' 
*2. *D F U' R2 F R L D' F R' L D2 L U2 F2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' 
*3. *D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D U' B' U' R2 F' L' F L2 B' F' 
*4. *B' U2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 F' D' L' R2 B' D' F U2 B2 L' F2 R2 
*5. *B2 D' L2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U R' F D2 B' R F' L U' B 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 D2 B L2 F D2 F U2 B' D2 F L F' D' F2 R' B' R' D' B' F 
*2. *L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R U L B' U2 B' R2 U F' D2 
*3. *L2 B2 D B2 U B2 D B2 U2 L2 F' U L' D B D2 U' B' L D2 
*4. *B2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R B' D' R F U' B L' U F' U2 
*5. *D' U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 B' L' F D2 R U' F2 D2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 U2 L' R U B' L' F' R' B' L2 U' 
*2. *U2 D2 B' R2 U' L' F U2 B' R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 
*3. *L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D F2 U L' F' L2 R' B2 D' L2 D2 R U 
*4. *B2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R B2 R B2 R' D U L' B' U2 F R2 D L' R2 
*5. *D F2 U' R' D' B' R' F' U R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 B2 R 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 B F2 U' B2 D B2 R F' L' D F2 U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F2 D B D R' B2 L D L B R2 L2 B' R2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 R D' F2 U2 L2 B' D B' D2 U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R F U2 F' R F R' F2 R' 
*3. *D' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F' D2 F2 R' D R' B L D F 
*4. *Rw' R D2 Uw2 R2 F R' D' U2 F2 D' B L2 D Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' Fw' F L2 U2 F R' D2 Fw' L' D U2 Rw2 B2 F' U2 L2 Rw' R Fw F

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U R F' U2 R U2 R 
*3. *R2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 B F2 R2 B L' R2 B' U2 R' B2 U R' B2 U 
*4. *L2 B2 Fw' L F' L F2 Rw Fw' U B' F2 D B Fw' F Rw2 R Fw2 F' L' Uw U' F U2 Fw R' Uw F2 D' B' R' B' Fw' R2 D2 Uw Fw R' D2
*5. *F R Dw2 U2 Lw' D' R2 Fw L' Bw D2 U2 L Lw2 Rw2 B U2 Fw F' Dw2 Fw Uw' Rw Dw2 R' Dw' L Rw' U2 Rw D2 L2 Uw' Rw' Dw' U L2 Dw2 Rw' R' Fw' D2 F' Lw2 R' Bw2 F L Lw Rw2 R2 U L2 Rw B' R' F2 Rw F2 L'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F R F U2 F2 U' F' 
*3. *D2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R' D L B' R' U' L2 F2 U2 L' 
*4. *B2 U Fw2 U2 Rw' F' Rw Fw L R2 Uw2 Fw F' Rw' Uw' Fw2 F' R D F D Uw U Rw B L Rw B L2 Rw2 B' U2 R2 B Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 R'
*5. *Rw2 U2 Fw' Lw Dw2 Bw2 F Uw U' R2 Bw' Fw2 D U' B Fw' Dw' U L2 Lw2 Fw2 D B' Bw Dw2 Lw Bw' L B' F2 Dw Uw' R Dw' F' U2 L' Lw2 Bw' Fw D2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 Dw2 U Bw2 L Rw Bw Fw2 F R2 Bw F R2 Uw R2 Dw Bw'
*6. *2B2 2D2 2U2 R2 U2 2F2 3U2 2R B F 2L2 3R 2B2 3U' F 2L2 2D 2L D' U' L2 3F' L' 2L2 F' 2R2 R' D2 3U2 2U B2 3U' 2B2 2L' R2 3F' 2U 2R B' 3U' 2F2 2L2 2R2 R 2B 2L 2R 2D' 2L F 2R2 2U2 2B' 2U' 2L2 R2 2F' 2D2 B 3R2 D B' 2B 2F' 3R' 3F F' 3U' F' 2L'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R 
*3. *D2 F R2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' D R2 F' R' U R' F R B R2 
*4. *L' Uw2 U Rw2 D2 U Rw2 B Uw R' B L2 U2 L2 Rw B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 R Fw R2 Uw R F' U2 Rw B' Fw D' R2 B' Rw2 B' F Uw' U Fw2 L Fw'
*5. *L Fw2 Rw D' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw U2 F2 R2 F2 U' Rw' Dw Bw2 Uw2 Lw D2 Lw' Rw R' B' Bw' Uw Rw' Bw F R B' L2 B2 Bw Fw F2 Dw' Uw2 U' Fw Uw Rw' R Dw2 Uw' U' Lw Rw' R Uw' B' D U' Fw' R2 B' F L2
*6. *2L2 R2 2D L F D' 2D2 3U 2U' 2F2 2D' 3R' 3F2 U' 3F2 D2 2F 2R2 2F2 2U U2 R' B D2 2L 2B' L' 3R 3F 2R B' 2B2 2F2 2L 2R2 R' 3F' 2R' 3U' 2B' 3R2 2R B U' L2 2R2 B 3F L' B' 2B2 2U' 2L2 3R2 2F' R' D 3U2 2L2 R' U' 2B2 2F' R 2D L' B2 2F F 2R'
*7. *D U' B' 2F' 3R' U 2R' D2 3R B F 2R' U' L2 D' 2D2 3L F2 3L 2B' L2 3R 2R2 R2 3U' 3R2 U' 3R' 3U' 3R R2 U' 3B2 2F 2U B' 2R 2D' 2U 3B L2 2B U R' F 2L 2U 2R 3F U2 3F' 2D L' 3F F2 3R 3D' R B' 2D 2L2 3R' 3B R' B 3B 2L2 2D 2L2 3L2 3R2 B' 3F L' 3U 3L2 3R 2R2 D' 2D' 3D F D2 2L2 F2 2D 2R2 2D' B D' 2U U2 2B L2 D 2D' 3U' F D' 2D2

*Clock
1. *UR5+ DR4+ DL6+ UL2+ U4+ R6+ D2- L0+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R3+ D0+ L3- ALL4- DL UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR5+ DL3+ UL2+ U2+ R2- D0+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 U5- R2+ D5+ L5- ALL5+ UR 
*3. *UR3- DR3- DL1- UL2+ U3+ R2- D0+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U3- R6+ D2- L0+ ALL2+ UR 
*4. *UR1+ DR3+ DL3- UL4+ U5- R2+ D4- L3- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R2- D5- L2- ALL4- UR 
*5. *UR3+ DR5- DL6+ UL5+ U4+ R1+ D2+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R6+ D3- L3+ ALL5+ UR DR 

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U L U' L R U B' R L l' b' 
*2. *L' R' L U B' L U' l r' u' 
*3. *U R B' U R' B U L' U' l' b u 
*4. *U B' U L' U' R B' R l' r' b u 
*5. *B' R' U B R' U' R' l' r' b' u 

*Square-1
1. *(3, -4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, 5) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (6, 0) / 
*3. *(3, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (4, 0) / (0, 4)
*4. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 4)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U B R B L B' L' R' L U' L
*2. *R B R B R' B' U' L B R U'
*3. *B L B L' R' L R' L' B L' B
*4. *B U B' U' R' L' R B R' U B
*5. *R B L U L' R' U' L B' L' R'

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*3. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R F' U R2 U2 F' R' U2 F 
*3. *B2 L F2 R U2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 U F R F' L U F D' F' 
*4. *D2 Uw B2 L' Uw R2 U2 B L2 Uw2 L U' B2 Fw' F' Uw' B2 U' B2 L2 Uw' Rw2 D' Uw F' D2 B' D F2 Rw D' L' F2 U2 B2 Fw F D B' F
*5. *D' Bw Uw2 U F2 L' Bw2 D B D2 B' Rw' B2 Fw' D2 Bw2 Dw B Bw2 Uw U2 Rw' Uw2 F' U2 R' B' U Lw' U2 L2 Fw' L Rw' Uw' Bw2 R' B Uw' Fw' D' L Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw R2 U2 L' B Fw' D Bw Rw' Bw2 Uw R' D' Rw2 U
*OH. *R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U F2 L' U F U2 L2 R D' F' R' F2 
*Clock. *UR5- DR4- DL5- UL1+ U0+ R2- D3- L4+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R6+ D1- L1- ALL2+ 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' R' U L' U R U' R' l u 
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / 
*Skewb. *U L R B' U B' U L' U' L' B'

*Redi Cube
1. *r b B' b l f r' b l F L R' B F L F'
*2. *F R B' r' b l' b f' L' F R' F R' B' F' R F
*3. *l b' f' l r' f' l r' B' L R' B' F L' F R
*4. *F' f r' R B f r b' L' B F L F R F L F R F
*5. *L F b l' r' R' B' b f R' F' L' R F R F

*Master Pyraminx
1. *B' U' Uw' B' R' L' Rw' Lw' U Rw' R' L Bw' Lw R' Rw B Bw Lw' B Uw' Lw R B Uw' U Bw' Uw U' Rw Uw U' B L R Bw' Lw U R B r' l'
*2. *Uw L Lw Bw' Rw Lw' B U' L Bw R Rw Uw Bw' Lw' L U R' Bw' Rw L B' Bw Rw' L Lw' Rw' L' U' Lw U' R' B' Bw L' U' R Lw' U' Uw' b'
*3. *Lw' L Rw' Bw' B' U L Lw Bw' Lw' Rw Lw' L B' Rw' U R' B Bw' Uw U' Rw' Lw' R' Bw U Lw' Uw' R Rw' B Lw Uw B U Bw' Lw' L' Rw U u r' l b
*4. *Rw Bw Lw' L Uw' L' R B' Lw B U Bw' L R' U' Lw Rw Uw' L Lw Uw Bw' Rw R' L Uw Rw' B Uw R B L Rw L Uw Lw Bw L' Lw B r l b
*5. *Uw' U L' R' Rw' Lw' Bw R' B Rw B L' Uw' B' U Lw Bw' Lw B Rw' Bw' R' Uw Bw Uw L R Lw' Rw' L' Bw' Rw' R L' Uw R U' Lw' R U l b'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 5, 2019)

Good averages for me


----------



## EphraYeem (Mar 5, 2019)

3x3 ao5: 13.41 - 13.09 , (11.81) , (16.35) , 12.71 , 14.44


----------



## freshcuber.de (Mar 7, 2019)

3x3: 27.36, 27.18, (26.41), 29.31, (32.80) = 27.95
Clock: 21.01, (28.59), (19.13), 23.32, 22.23 = 22.19


----------



## Timona (Mar 7, 2019)

I MIGHT not be able contest again.
I'm a boarder and in my school cubing is practically not allowed.


----------



## Timona (Mar 7, 2019)

I'll still try to post scores all the same


----------



## Juicejam (Mar 8, 2019)

2x2: 3.78, 3.67, (3.53), 4.64, (5.38) = 4.03
3x3: 12.55, 13.59, 14.09, (DNF), (11.98) = 13.41
4x4: 1:06.49, (1:11.96), 1:06.42, 1:05.71, (1:01.89) = 1:06.21
3x3OH: 30.25, 28.11, (26.52), (33.46) 31.09 = 29.82
Skewb: 14.65, 15.21, 11.41, (23.88), (7.64) = 13.76
Square-1: 1:18.49, 56.48, 51.45, (2:11.04), (50.72) = 1:02.14
2-3-4 Relay = 1:43.88
2BLD: 50.78, DNF, 42.21
3BLD: 2:26.14, DNF, 3:01.45
MBLD: 3/3 14:13.81


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (Mar 8, 2019)

So I have no idea who to talk to about this but I was told to post in the weekly competition thread. 

My current username (for the weekly competition section) is my email. I would prefer to have it to just my name, as I do not want my email to be as visible as it is now. If this can be changed in any way, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2019)

I took care of your name in the database.

If anyone else has need of having their username changed, please feel to contact me by PM and I will be happy to take care of it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2019)

Results for week 10: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegern, and thecubingwizard!

*2x2x2*(152)
1.  1.58 leomannen
2.  1.64 asacuber
3.  1.72 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  1.78 Legomanz
5.  1.87 Varun Mohanraj
6.  1.93 David ep
7.  2.02 Platosha
8.  2.03 OriginalUsername
9.  2.09 G2013
10.  2.15 TipsterTrickster
11.  2.17 JackPfeifer
12.  2.24 turtwig
13.  2.42 CubicOreo
14.  2.43 PlatonCuber
15.  2.53 DhruvA
16.  2.58 cuberkid10
16.  2.58 thecubingwizard
16.  2.58 jancsi02
19.  2.69 Richie72
20.  2.85 TheodorNordstrand
21.  2.88 mihnea3000
22.  2.91 Kylegadj
23.  2.92 Rory Dasher
24.  2.94 Luke Garrett
25.  2.97 PokeCubes
26.  2.98 Magdamini
27.  2.99 Kerry_Creech
28.  3.06 jaysammey777
29.  3.10 AdrianCubing
30.  3.13 Angry_Mob
31.  3.17 aaron paskow
32.  3.20 DGCubes
33.  3.22 Marcus Siu
34.  3.25 JMHCubed
35.  3.27 NoProblemCubing
35.  3.27 MrKuba600
37.  3.28 Coneman
38.  3.30 Antto Pitkänen
39.  3.32 The Cubinator
40.  3.34 angry broom
41.  3.48 [email protected]
42.  3.52 gutte02
43.  3.56 Dylan Swarts
44.  3.57 sigalig
45.  3.61 Valken
46.  3.62 CubicPickle
47.  3.65 begiuli65
48.  3.75 Schmizee
49.  3.77 tJardigradHe
50.  3.79 sleipnir
50.  3.79 Neb
52.  3.83 MCuber
52.  3.83 BradenTheMagician
54.  3.87 Turkey vld
55.  3.89 Ontricus
56.  3.90 skewber10
57.  3.92 Toothcraver55
58.  3.93 ichcubegern
59.  3.99 2016LAIL01
59.  3.99 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
61.  4.01 Awesomesaucer
62.  4.02 RileyN23
63.  4.03 Matt Hudon
63.  4.03 Juicejam
65.  4.04 BiscutDNF
65.  4.04 eeshanzele
65.  4.04 Ghost Cuber
68.  4.07 wuque man
69.  4.11 Connor Yungbluth
70.  4.12 João Vinicius
71.  4.15 MattP98
72.  4.19 Natanael
73.  4.22 T1_M0
74.  4.24 VJW
75.  4.27 OJ Cubing
76.  4.29 Coinman_
77.  4.32 giorgi
78.  4.33 trav1
79.  4.35 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  4.38 Zeke Mackay
81.  4.39 Shadowjockey
82.  4.43 merpell
83.  4.48 hotufos
84.  4.53 whatshisbucket
85.  4.59 EdubCubes
85.  4.59 Cooki348
87.  4.64 Arnav13
88.  4.65 Parke187
89.  4.67 MartinN13
90.  4.68 rubik2005
91.  4.72 Fred Lang
92.  4.73 ARandomCuber
93.  4.74 Brizzle
94.  4.75 fun at the joy
95.  4.77 Logan
96.  4.79 BleachedTurtle
97.  4.83 Sixstringcal
98.  4.85 Axel Lönnstedt
99.  4.89 colegemuth
99.  4.89 Keenan Johnson
101.  4.93 Keroma12
102.  4.96 Julio974
103.  5.01 Rubiksdude4144
104.  5.04 swankfukinc
105.  5.06 VIBE_ZT
105.  5.06 Axepick06
107.  5.11 m24816
108.  5.15 dhafin
109.  5.19 the best d1mnd
110.  5.24 riz3ndrr
110.  5.24 TheNoobCuber
112.  5.27 abunickabhi
113.  5.28 Glomnipotent
114.  5.29 oliviervlcube
115.  5.30 JJonesUK
116.  5.34 brad711
116.  5.34 Mwaha
118.  5.37 Alpha cuber
119.  5.39 V.Kochergin
120.  5.40 topppits
121.  5.48 RandomPerson84
121.  5.48 filipemtx
123.  5.71 dschieses
124.  5.76 John Benwell
125.  5.88 Jeann
125.  5.88 B-cubes
127.  5.94 Ian Pang
128.  5.96 Emir Yusuf
129.  6.02 20luky3
130.  6.08 goidlon
131.  6.11 GC1998
131.  6.11 Bogdan
133.  6.18 Wriiglly
133.  6.18 vilkkuti25
135.  6.48 theos
136.  6.51 Billybong378
137.  6.76 yovliporat
138.  6.91 SN Cuber
139.  6.92 UnknownCanvas
140.  7.35 Petri Krzywacki
141.  7.55 Deri Nata Wijaya
142.  7.56 ImmolatedMarmoset
143.  7.62 Mike Hughey
144.  7.87 Nayano
145.  8.32 Bocancube
146.  8.40 PingPongCuber
147.  8.48 JaykdaBeast
148.  8.75 One Wheel
149.  9.97 [email protected]
150.  12.14 Jacck
151.  13.98 GabGab
152.  20.62 ThanosCar


*3x3x3*(189)
1.  7.89 Varun Mohanraj
2.  8.23 Luke Garrett
3.  8.35 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  8.56 jancsi02
5.  8.59 OriginalUsername
6.  8.68 David ep
7.  8.85 RileyN23
8.  9.02 eeshanzele
9.  9.38 thecubingwizard
10.  9.42 gutte02
11.  9.49 Magdamini
12.  9.56 Platosha
13.  9.57 The Cubinator
14.  9.59 DGCubes
15.  9.60 mihnea3000
16.  9.68 ichcubegern
17.  9.69 asacuber
18.  9.73 boroc226han
18.  9.73 PlatonCuber
20.  9.77 wuque man
21.  9.91 Kylegadj
22.  9.92 tJardigradHe
23.  9.96 AdrianCubing
24.  10.00 2016LAIL01
25.  10.01 Valken
26.  10.24 AidanNoogie
27.  10.26 uesyuu
28.  10.28 Shadowjockey
29.  10.33 [email protected]
30.  10.36 jaysammey777
31.  10.43 BradenTheMagician
32.  10.45 CubicPickle
33.  10.55 G2013
34.  10.56 MCuber
35.  10.58 DhruvA
36.  10.61 Toothcraver55
37.  10.65 Marco21
38.  10.73 JoXCuber
38.  10.73 aaron paskow
40.  10.82 PokeCubes
41.  10.84 Zeke Mackay
41.  10.84 Marcus Siu
43.  10.93 MichaelNielsen
44.  10.96 MrKuba600
45.  11.02 Milesb95
46.  11.28 Underwatercuber
47.  11.30 SirWaffle
48.  11.35 Cooki348
49.  11.36 turtwig
50.  11.37 Keenan Johnson
51.  11.39 GenTheThief
52.  11.45 ARandomCuber
53.  11.48 Richie72
54.  11.53 OJ Cubing
55.  11.54 sleipnir
56.  11.60 sigalig
57.  11.63 Ontricus
58.  11.66 Keroma12
58.  11.66 BiscutDNF
60.  11.68 whatshisbucket
61.  11.84 Connor Yungbluth
61.  11.84 NathanaelCubes
63.  12.08 Awesomesaucer
64.  12.09 leomannen
65.  12.18 Fred Lang
66.  12.36 Coinman_
67.  12.45 merpell
68.  12.50 TheodorNordstrand
69.  12.52 Michael DeLaRosa
70.  12.64 B-cubes
70.  12.64 Axel Lönnstedt
72.  12.67 abunickabhi
73.  12.71 Neb
74.  12.78 Dylan Swarts
75.  12.81 RandomPerson84
76.  12.82 riz3ndrr
77.  12.84 Kerry_Creech
78.  12.88 m24816
79.  13.13 Logan
80.  13.18 Trexrush1
81.  13.21 begiuli65
82.  13.28 OwenB
83.  13.30 VJW
84.  13.32 trav1
85.  13.34 brad711
86.  13.41 EphraYeem
86.  13.41 Juicejam
88.  13.42 NoProblemCubing
89.  13.66 Turkey vld
90.  13.72 Glomnipotent
91.  13.76 Rubiksdude4144
92.  13.80 MattP98
93.  13.83 ican97
94.  13.85 fun at the joy
95.  13.97 CubicOreo
96.  13.98 MartinN13
97.  14.00 d2polld
98.  14.13 Angry_Mob
98.  14.13 the best d1mnd
100.  14.16 Natanael
101.  14.32 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
102.  14.33 skewber10
103.  14.36 T1_M0
104.  14.40 Ian Pang
105.  14.59 Letmeinpls
106.  14.65 Ernest Fowler
107.  14.74 JMHCubed
108.  14.79 colegemuth
109.  14.85 João Vinicius
110.  14.87 Antto Pitkänen
111.  14.96 buzzteam4
112.  15.05 Rory Dasher
113.  15.11 Matt Hudon
114.  15.18 topppits
115.  15.19 swankfukinc
116.  15.21 InlandEmpireCuber
117.  15.23 Last Layer King
118.  15.24 dhafin
119.  15.32 xyzzy
120.  15.37 yovliporat
121.  15.38 TheNoobCuber
122.  15.39 20luky3
123.  15.42 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
124.  15.51 [email protected]
125.  15.53 connor132435
126.  15.56 vilkkuti25
127.  15.68 Arnav13
128.  15.95 Alpha cuber
129.  15.99 filipemtx
130.  16.00 V.Kochergin
131.  16.13 ElectricDoodie
132.  16.21 revaldoah
133.  16.22 Brizzle
134.  16.31 Michael123
135.  16.36 Julio974
136.  16.38 Ghost Cuber
136.  16.38 Parke187
138.  16.56 JJonesUK
139.  16.66 Bogdan
140.  16.74 craccho
141.  16.90 audiophile121
142.  17.28 WoowyBaby
143.  17.43 oliviervlcube
144.  17.44 John Benwell
145.  17.47 Caleb/spooderskewb
146.  17.68 Schmizee
147.  18.13 rubik2005
148.  18.18 Axepick06
149.  18.57 Iconic cuber
150.  18.63 hotufos
151.  19.24 Mike Hughey
152.  19.26 John123
153.  19.29 Deri Nata Wijaya
154.  19.35 Wriiglly
155.  19.57 dnguyen2204
156.  19.65 Petri Krzywacki
157.  20.71 VIBE_ZT
158.  21.04 deadcat
159.  21.06 BleachedTurtle
160.  21.11 GC1998
161.  21.25 HighQualityCollection
162.  21.40 Jeann
163.  21.79 Mwaha
164.  22.52 theos
165.  22.75 Bubbagrub
166.  23.17 Nayano
167.  23.68 ImmolatedMarmoset
168.  23.85 UnknownCanvas
169.  24.25 One Wheel
170.  24.28 [email protected]
171.  24.40 Theo Leinad
172.  24.62 JaykdaBeast
173.  24.94 Bocancube
174.  25.23 goidlon
175.  25.77 PingPongCuber
176.  25.99 Lvl9001Wizard
177.  26.34 angry broom
178.  26.68 Juan Peralta
179.  27.95 freshcuber.de
180.  29.10 Foreright
181.  29.92 SN Cuber
182.  31.18 GabGab
183.  32.11 Jacck
184.  35.52 ThanosCar
185.  36.08 MatsBergsten
186.  41.65 JailtonMendes
187.  43.10 Billybong378
188.  46.00 Rcuber
189.  DNF EdubCubes


*4x4x4*(110)
1.  30.46 cuberkid10
2.  31.18 jancsi02
3.  33.55 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  34.64 thecubingwizard
5.  35.91 mihnea3000
6.  36.55 MrKuba600
7.  37.01 gutte02
8.  37.08 Shadowjockey
9.  37.40 G2013
10.  38.17 OriginalUsername
11.  38.37 ichcubegern
12.  38.75 tJardigradHe
13.  38.99 jaysammey777
14.  39.81 2016LAIL01
15.  40.52 AidanNoogie
16.  41.03 CubicPickle
17.  41.29 PokeCubes
18.  41.45 Michael DeLaRosa
19.  41.57 DhruvA
20.  42.12 David ep
21.  42.91 RileyN23
22.  43.53 CubicOreo
23.  43.84 DGCubes
24.  44.53 Marcus Siu
25.  44.75 turtwig
26.  44.99 BradenTheMagician
27.  45.28 Keenan Johnson
28.  45.58 Coinman_
29.  45.67 Kerry_Creech
30.  46.34 OJ Cubing
31.  46.99 SirWaffle
32.  47.17 MCuber
33.  47.33 abunickabhi
34.  47.46 MichaelNielsen
35.  47.93 Luke Garrett
36.  48.87 20luky3
37.  48.92 sigalig
38.  49.69 xyzzy
39.  50.23 Neb
40.  50.70 Cooki348
41.  50.93 RandomPerson84
42.  51.52 João Vinicius
43.  51.53 Ontricus
44.  52.05 BiscutDNF
45.  52.30 sleipnir
46.  52.48 ican97
47.  52.70 trav1
48.  53.09 ARandomCuber
49.  53.31 Dylan Swarts
50.  53.39 MattP98
51.  53.50 TipsterTrickster
52.  53.79 aaron paskow
53.  53.87 T1_M0
54.  53.96 Connor Yungbluth
55.  54.02 the best d1mnd
56.  54.43 Rubiksdude4144
57.  54.51 Keroma12
58.  55.37 Fred Lang
59.  55.76 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
60.  55.77 TheodorNordstrand
61.  56.25 m24816
62.  56.30 eeshanzele
63.  56.46 Toothcraver55
64.  56.51 Glomnipotent
65.  56.58 swankfukinc
66.  56.80 Turkey vld
67.  57.38 Axel Lönnstedt
68.  57.75 EdubCubes
69.  57.84 fun at the joy
70.  58.35 TheNoobCuber
71.  58.48 begiuli65
72.  59.72 Antto Pitkänen
73.  59.75 Natanael
74.  1:00.28 skewber10
75.  1:00.36 JJonesUK
76.  1:00.67 Matt Hudon
77.  1:01.65 John Benwell
78.  1:01.69 V.Kochergin
79.  1:02.46 VJW
80.  1:03.02 brad711
81.  1:03.65 topppits
82.  1:04.43 [email protected]
83.  1:05.66 NoProblemCubing
84.  1:06.21 Juicejam
85.  1:06.64 whatshisbucket
86.  1:07.58 BleachedTurtle
87.  1:08.08 NathanaelCubes
88.  1:09.86 UnknownCanvas
89.  1:10.85 Logan
90.  1:10.96 audiophile121
91.  1:12.04 Arnav13
92.  1:12.46 hotufos
93.  1:12.92 vilkkuti25
94.  1:13.16 Mike Hughey
95.  1:15.52 yovliporat
96.  1:16.57 Petri Krzywacki
97.  1:16.82 VIBE_ZT
98.  1:16.97 Julio974
99.  1:18.52 Bogdan
100.  1:21.96 B-cubes
101.  1:22.83 One Wheel
102.  1:23.89 Ian Pang
103.  1:27.73 Nayano
104.  1:30.13 theos
105.  1:45.04 Brizzle
106.  1:53.45 Bocancube
107.  1:57.88 PingPongCuber
108.  2:07.14 angry broom
109.  2:18.05 Juan Peralta
110.  2:27.41 [email protected]


*5x5x5*(74)
1.  58.30 jancsi02
2.  1:02.48 cuberkid10
3.  1:05.86 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:06.57 thecubingwizard
5.  1:07.46 uesyuu
6.  1:07.48 tJardigradHe
7.  1:11.80 Shadowjockey
8.  1:13.43 Varun Mohanraj
9.  1:15.03 OriginalUsername
10.  1:16.86 JoXCuber
11.  1:17.26 SirWaffle
12.  1:21.21 sigalig
13.  1:22.60 colegemuth
14.  1:22.95 MrKuba600
15.  1:23.87 CubicPickle
16.  1:24.65 Keroma12
17.  1:25.71 RileyN23
18.  1:26.57 Milesb95
19.  1:28.42 Keenan Johnson
20.  1:31.24 abunickabhi
21.  1:31.36 begiuli65
22.  1:32.86 CubicOreo
23.  1:35.49 João Vinicius
24.  1:35.82 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
25.  1:37.23 MichaelNielsen
26.  1:37.97 Glomnipotent
27.  1:38.04 ARandomCuber
28.  1:38.15 VJW
29.  1:38.78 OJ Cubing
30.  1:38.96 aaron paskow
31.  1:39.55 Neb
32.  1:40.05 trav1
33.  1:42.74 swankfukinc
34.  1:43.02 Luke Garrett
35.  1:43.71 2016LAIL01
36.  1:45.10 MattP98
37.  1:45.70 Ontricus
38.  1:45.77 fun at the joy
39.  1:46.76 Dylan Swarts
40.  1:47.24 Fred Lang
41.  1:47.74 m24816
42.  1:48.12 Kerry_Creech
43.  1:48.58 T1_M0
44.  1:52.11 Connor Yungbluth
45.  1:56.18 whatshisbucket
46.  1:56.96 BleachedTurtle
47.  1:56.97 TheodorNordstrand
48.  1:59.26 vilkkuti25
49.  2:00.44 brad711
50.  2:02.22 RandomPerson84
51.  2:05.82 Rubiksdude4144
52.  2:07.09 BiscutDNF
53.  2:07.25 audiophile121
54.  2:09.74 Cooki348
55.  2:10.67 skewber10
56.  2:11.05 B-cubes
57.  2:14.03 topppits
58.  2:18.31 Mike Hughey
59.  2:22.59 V.Kochergin
60.  2:23.53 John Benwell
61.  2:24.62 sleipnir
62.  2:26.14 Nayano
63.  2:28.74 One Wheel
64.  2:29.64 JJonesUK
65.  2:29.72 theos
66.  2:34.71 VIBE_ZT
67.  2:41.99 Petri Krzywacki
68.  3:11.11 Arnav13
69.  3:47.13 Julio974
70.  4:44.80 GabGab
71.  DNF Valken
71.  DNF ican97
71.  DNF SpartanSailor
71.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:57.12 jancsi02
2.  2:08.03 cuberkid10
3.  2:08.76 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  2:10.36 Shadowjockey
5.  2:11.03 ichcubegern
6.  2:16.16 cuber3141592
7.  2:20.82 tJardigradHe
8.  2:28.45 OriginalUsername
9.  2:36.03 Keroma12
10.  2:38.31 colegemuth
11.  2:39.30 CubicOreo
12.  2:43.84 MCuber
13.  2:46.86 Coinman_
14.  2:51.22 Neb
15.  2:53.77 xyzzy
16.  2:56.47 RileyN23
17.  2:59.17 João Vinicius
18.  3:06.56 trav1
19.  3:14.04 Keenan Johnson
20.  3:23.24 m24816
21.  3:25.67 swankfukinc
22.  3:30.34 MichaelNielsen
23.  3:49.74 whatshisbucket
24.  3:58.88 VJW
25.  4:00.78 BleachedTurtle
26.  4:04.25 UnknownCanvas
27.  4:11.59 Mike Hughey
28.  4:12.79 Rubiksdude4144
29.  4:30.20 One Wheel
30.  4:39.03 theos
31.  4:47.14 VIBE_ZT
32.  4:49.13 topppits
33.  5:12.96 Antto Pitkänen
34.  5:45.06 Petri Krzywacki
35.  DNF Vincențiu Tarsoaga
35.  DNF Dylan Swarts
35.  DNF ican97
35.  DNF NathanaelCubes
35.  DNF BiscutDNF


*7x7x7*(22)
1.  2:47.67 jancsi02
2.  2:55.99 ichcubegern
3.  3:14.92 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  3:44.98 Valken
5.  3:46.42 JoXCuber
6.  4:03.89 OriginalUsername
7.  4:05.73 Keroma12
8.  4:07.68 xyzzy
9.  4:10.88 CubicOreo
10.  4:22.37 trav1
11.  4:25.69 Coinman_
12.  4:35.91 João Vinicius
13.  4:46.92 abunickabhi
14.  4:52.90 swankfukinc
15.  5:02.05 boroc226han
16.  5:13.81 Keenan Johnson
17.  5:37.00 m24816
18.  5:57.90 BleachedTurtle
19.  6:16.63 Mike Hughey
20.  6:31.65 One Wheel
21.  7:05.78 VJW
22.  8:12.58 topppits


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(65)
1.  3.29 MichaelNielsen
2.  3.87 David ep
3.  3.97 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  5.21 asacuber
5.  5.84 turtwig
6.  6.00 AdrianCubing
7.  6.17 leomannen
8.  6.24 eeshanzele
9.  7.46 [email protected]
10.  7.73 Magdamini
11.  7.80 TipsterTrickster
11.  7.80 JackPfeifer
13.  8.11 jaysammey777
14.  8.74 G2013
15.  9.03 OriginalUsername
16.  9.09 Angry_Mob
17.  13.40 The Cubinator
18.  13.73 T1_M0
19.  14.58 Connor Yungbluth
20.  15.23 abunickabhi
21.  16.64 aaron paskow
22.  16.72 angry broom
23.  16.82 Ontricus
24.  18.10 the best d1mnd
25.  19.22 Keenan Johnson
26.  19.95 PokeCubes
27.  20.34 BiscutDNF
28.  20.37 Glomnipotent
29.  20.77 Marcus Siu
30.  24.52 Mike Hughey
31.  26.94 yovliporat
32.  27.05 VJW
33.  28.70 MatsBergsten
34.  29.64 Deri Nata Wijaya
35.  29.67 João Vinicius
36.  30.26 Cooki348
37.  32.39 MattP98
38.  35.45 Alpha cuber
39.  35.68 Axel Lönnstedt
40.  35.74 Keroma12
41.  35.98 Axepick06
42.  36.27 fun at the joy
43.  36.30 TheodorNordstrand
44.  36.41 Natanael
45.  36.63 whatshisbucket
46.  37.03 cuberkid10
47.  37.06 Antto Pitkänen
48.  38.22 MCuber
49.  40.92 m24816
50.  42.21 Juicejam
51.  43.90 Arnav13
52.  45.33 John Benwell
53.  47.85 theos
54.  49.99 Bocancube
55.  52.19 RandomPerson84
56.  55.77 Jacck
57.  57.78 Bogdan
58.  1:09.35 VIBE_ZT
59.  DNF ichcubegern
59.  DNF Billybong378
59.  DNF EdubCubes
59.  DNF Fred Lang
59.  DNF Turkey vld
59.  DNF skewber10
59.  DNF begiuli65


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(51)
1.  23.07 sigalig
2.  23.94 G2013
3.  24.05 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4.  25.04 abunickabhi
5.  25.90 T1_M0
6.  26.89 ican97
7.  32.79 David ep
8.  41.50 Underwatercuber
9.  46.52 Keenan Johnson
10.  48.00 Connor Yungbluth
11.  48.88 JackPfeifer
12.  49.85 the best d1mnd
13.  53.12 jaysammey777
14.  54.18 revaldoah
15.  55.11 BiscutDNF
16.  1:01.79 Deri Nata Wijaya
17.  1:04.90 thecubingwizard
18.  1:09.75 MatsBergsten
19.  1:13.37 Ontricus
20.  1:17.26 Mike Hughey
21.  1:18.97 NathanaelCubes
22.  1:21.75 dhafin
23.  1:26.16 topppits
24.  1:28.57 ichcubegern
25.  1:31.45 VJW
26.  1:32.71 MattP98
27.  1:38.53 Helmer Ewert
28.  1:39.89 Last Layer King
29.  1:52.85 whatshisbucket
30.  1:58.81 RandomPerson84
31.  2:05.52 Dylan Swarts
32.  2:07.54 Natanael
33.  2:09.37 2016LAIL01
34.  2:14.78 m24816
35.  2:20.46 João Vinicius
36.  2:20.66 brad711
37.  2:20.89 dnguyen2204
38.  2:26.14 Juicejam
39.  2:43.90 Cooki348
40.  3:02.00 Jacck
41.  3:23.41 fun at the joy
42.  3:25.22 Alpha cuber
43.  3:49.88 VIBE_ZT
44.  4:14.35 TheodorNordstrand
45.  5:13.79 theos
46.  5:55.46 Axel Lönnstedt
47.  DNF angry broom
47.  DNF Keroma12
47.  DNF Glomnipotent
47.  DNF One Wheel
47.  DNF Kerry_Creech


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)
1.  2:03.64 sigalig
2.  2:11.11 G2013
3.  3:15.66 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  3:25.11 T1_M0
5.  4:31.11 David ep
6.  5:45.29 Mike Hughey
7.  6:11.67 BiscutDNF
8.  6:46.75 MatsBergsten
9.  7:55.06 Jacck
10.  8:26.67 Deri Nata Wijaya
11.  8:40.20 VJW
12.  9:00.62 Ontricus
13.  14:57.98 brad711
14.  DNF Keenan Johnson
14.  DNF angry broom
14.  DNF Helmer Ewert
14.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
14.  DNF thecubingwizard
14.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(15)
1.  7:26.13 T1_M0
2.  9:33.98 OJ Cubing
3.  10:11.03 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  14:41.76 MatsBergsten
5.  16:15.03 Connor Yungbluth
6.  17:26.18 Jacck
7.  18:29.64 BiscutDNF
8.  19:21.65 VJW
9.  20:49.00 Keenan Johnson
10.  32:03.53 Helmer Ewert
11.  39:27.46 brad711
12.  DNF ican97
12.  DNF sigalig
12.  DNF TipsterTrickster
12.  DNF eeshanzele


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  33:40.70 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF eeshanzele

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF eeshanzele
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(29)
1.  49/56 58:48 sigalig
2.  16/17 58:22 Deri Nata Wijaya
3.  16/21 58:07 Keenan Johnson


Spoiler



4.  10/10 42:44 Connor Yungbluth
5.  16/23 56:35 Keroma12
6.  10/12 55:00 BiscutDNF
7.  10/13 49:17 thecubingwizard
8.  5/5 16:14 VJW
9.  5/5 25:58 brad711
10.  5/5 28:36 JoXCuber
11.  4/4 12:22 Mike Hughey
12.  7/10 49:29 Last Layer King
13.  3/3 10:14 Ontricus
14.  3/3 10:38 Jacck
15.  3/3 14:14 Juicejam
16.  6/9 38:43 DesertWolf
17.  2/2 5 Bocancube
18.  2/2 4:38 revaldoah
19.  2/2 19:06 fun at the joy
20.  2/3 2:45 abunickabhi
21.  1/2 2:04 Underwatercuber
21.  1/2 5:07 the best d1mnd
21.  1/2 7:44 João Vinicius
21.  1/2 11:00 Alpha cuber
21.  1/2 14:26 VIBE_ZT
21.  1/2 16:09 Matt Hudon
21.  0/2 8:14 Cooki348
21.  2/6 27:32 Dylan Swarts
21.  1/5 43:39 dnguyen2204


*3x3x3 one-handed*(129)
1.  13.47 Luke Garrett
2.  13.92 ichcubegern
3.  14.69 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  15.03 JackPfeifer
5.  15.14 turtwig
6.  15.79 jancsi02
7.  15.91 David ep
8.  16.00 thecubingwizard
9.  16.26 Kylegadj
10.  16.54 CubicPickle
11.  16.65 2016LAIL01
12.  16.71 cuberkid10
13.  16.99 uesyuu
14.  17.04 PokeCubes
15.  17.38 CubicOreo
16.  17.69 sleipnir
17.  17.83 BradenTheMagician
18.  17.96 Magdamini
19.  18.01 eeshanzele
20.  18.07 Toothcraver55
21.  18.53 Varun Mohanraj
22.  18.63 RandomPerson84
23.  18.65 Shadowjockey
24.  18.80 Glomnipotent
25.  19.08 DhruvA
26.  19.26 MCuber
27.  19.41 tJardigradHe
28.  19.65 wuque man
29.  19.71 The Cubinator
30.  19.72 MrKuba600
31.  19.74 Last Layer King
32.  19.86 AdrianCubing
33.  19.96 Ontricus
34.  19.99 SirWaffle
35.  20.05 ARandomCuber
36.  20.06 gutte02
37.  20.28 abunickabhi
38.  20.32 xyzzy
39.  20.33 riz3ndrr
40.  20.50 DGCubes
40.  20.50 Kerry_Creech
42.  20.51 Coinman_
43.  20.58 d2polld
44.  21.04 Zeke Mackay
45.  21.25 NathanaelCubes
46.  21.37 BiscutDNF
47.  21.39 leomannen
48.  21.96 Connor Yungbluth
49.  22.48 aaron paskow
50.  22.76 the best d1mnd
51.  22.86 begiuli65
52.  24.04 MichaelNielsen
53.  24.43 Awesomesaucer
54.  24.59 Valken
55.  24.88 OJ Cubing
56.  25.03 Angry_Mob
57.  25.07 Letmeinpls
58.  25.21 [email protected]
59.  25.28 B-cubes
60.  25.35 Axel Lönnstedt
61.  25.54 Michael DeLaRosa
62.  25.65 TheodorNordstrand
63.  25.94 Trexrush1
64.  25.98 Cooki348
65.  26.02 trav1
66.  26.06 skewber10
67.  26.22 Natanael
68.  26.53 Neb
69.  26.69 João Vinicius
70.  26.81 MattP98
71.  26.84 Underwatercuber
72.  27.06 swankfukinc
73.  27.40 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
74.  27.95 Turkey vld
75.  28.11 [email protected]
76.  28.28 m24816
77.  28.77 Keenan Johnson
78.  29.23 hotufos
79.  29.32 revaldoah
80.  29.38 Ernest Fowler
81.  29.45 Antto Pitkänen
82.  29.76 Rubiksdude4144
83.  29.82 Juicejam
84.  30.24 yovliporat
85.  30.41 Fred Lang
86.  31.01 Dylan Swarts
87.  31.58 TheNoobCuber
88.  31.60 Julio974
89.  31.66 V.Kochergin
90.  31.84 Alpha cuber
91.  31.93 EdubCubes
92.  32.41 merpell
93.  32.67 fun at the joy
94.  32.80 Bogdan
95.  33.27 Logan
96.  33.77 Parke187
97.  33.79 VJW
98.  35.25 Michael123
99.  35.27 Caleb/spooderskewb
100.  36.34 brad711
101.  37.60 audiophile121
102.  37.64 Mike Hughey
103.  41.10 JJonesUK
104.  42.14 John Benwell
105.  42.32 Rory Dasher
106.  42.42 Axepick06
106.  42.42 Petri Krzywacki
108.  42.69 Bubbagrub
109.  42.84 HighQualityCollection
110.  43.02 Schmizee
111.  44.00 VIBE_ZT
112.  44.78 GC1998
113.  45.68 Bocancube
114.  47.30 Arnav13
115.  47.65 Brizzle
116.  48.41 connor132435
117.  52.86 BleachedTurtle
118.  54.09 One Wheel
119.  54.33 Juan Peralta
120.  55.20 whatshisbucket
121.  56.02 Jacck
122.  56.48 Deri Nata Wijaya
123.  1:03.41 angry broom
124.  1:17.53 Billybong378
125.  1:20.02 theos
126.  1:21.54 PingPongCuber
127.  1:23.44 Nayano
128.  1:38.50 GabGab
129.  DNF jaysammey777


*3x3x3 With feet*(18)
1.  32.72 DhruvA
2.  34.77 tJardigradHe
3.  44.55 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  45.30 OriginalUsername
5.  53.15 BradenTheMagician
6.  1:01.79 Varun Mohanraj
7.  1:26.06 Bubbagrub
8.  1:37.10 ichcubegern
9.  1:41.13 Mike Hughey
10.  1:48.88 MattP98
11.  1:55.87 Logan
12.  1:56.40 eeshanzele
13.  1:58.57 João Vinicius
14.  2:00.74 Neb
15.  2:45.17 BiscutDNF
16.  5:06.71 VJW
17.  DNF V.Kochergin
17.  DNF skewber10


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(17)
1.  42.12 abunickabhi
2.  51.43 tJardigradHe
3.  54.31 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  58.80 Ontricus
5.  1:01.41 Fred Lang
6.  1:06.78 Varun Mohanraj
7.  1:11.03 whatshisbucket
8.  1:14.58 m24816
9.  1:18.69 Keenan Johnson
10.  1:22.17 Mike Hughey
11.  1:22.94 eeshanzele
12.  1:48.35 João Vinicius
13.  1:56.34 BiscutDNF
14.  DNF G2013
14.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
14.  DNF brad711
14.  DNF the best d1mnd


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(25)
1.  24.67 (22, 26, 26) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  27.67 (28, 27, 28) TheodorNordstrand
3.  28.67 (30, 28, 28) Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  29.00 (30, 30, 27) G2013
5.  30.00 (30, 28, 32) Bogdan
5.  30.00 (31, 29, 30) Theo Leinad
7.  31.00 (30, 25, 38) craccho
8.  32.00 (28, 34, 34) ichcubegern
9.  33.00 (35, 33, 31) Bubbagrub
10.  33.67 (30, 38, 33) theos
11.  35.00 (30, 38, 37) Mike Hughey
12.  37.33 (34, 37, 41) OriginalUsername
13.  39.33 (41, 39, 38) aaron paskow
14.  39.67 (39, 40, 40) João Vinicius
15.  40.33 (40, 42, 39) revaldoah
16.  50.00 (51, 51, 48) abunickabhi
17.  DNF (25, 31, DNS) Karam
17.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) asacuber
17.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) RCTACameron
17.  DNF (DNF, 33, 39) Jacck
17.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) WoowyBaby
17.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
17.  DNF (42, 37, DNS) MCuber
17.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Connor Yungbluth
17.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) eeshanzele


*2-3-4 Relay*(75)
1.  44.21 cuberkid10
2.  45.72 Varun Mohanraj
3.  51.24 G2013


Spoiler



4.  52.20 ichcubegern
5.  53.04 thecubingwizard
6.  53.95 tJardigradHe
7.  54.00 jancsi02
8.  55.90 turtwig
9.  56.05 Magdamini
10.  57.44 Marcus Siu
11.  57.82 OriginalUsername
12.  58.44 Luke Garrett
13.  58.52 PokeCubes
14.  58.99 sleipnir
15.  59.02 RileyN23
16.  59.09 MichaelNielsen
17.  1:00.32 David ep
18.  1:00.36 CubicOreo
19.  1:00.79 RandomPerson84
20.  1:01.34 Ontricus
21.  1:02.73 MCuber
22.  1:02.93 Keenan Johnson
23.  1:03.21 DGCubes
24.  1:03.71 João Vinicius
25.  1:04.36 aaron paskow
26.  1:04.50 Shadowjockey
27.  1:04.67 CubicPickle
28.  1:05.71 DhruvA
29.  1:06.53 abunickabhi
30.  1:08.88 BradenTheMagician
31.  1:11.76 Connor Yungbluth
32.  1:12.33 OJ Cubing
33.  1:13.11 Keroma12
34.  1:15.29 BiscutDNF
35.  1:17.89 Dylan Swarts
36.  1:18.38 Axel Lönnstedt
37.  1:18.44 Turkey vld
38.  1:18.69 Neb
39.  1:19.66 TheodorNordstrand
40.  1:19.80 Natanael
41.  1:19.91 the best d1mnd
42.  1:20.16 Toothcraver55
43.  1:21.60 Cooki348
44.  1:22.29 PotatoesAreUs
45.  1:22.62 swankfukinc
46.  1:23.24 m24816
47.  1:24.16 Rubiksdude4144
48.  1:24.64 V.Kochergin
49.  1:24.76 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
50.  1:25.34 fun at the joy
51.  1:25.58 Antto Pitkänen
52.  1:28.02 TheNoobCuber
53.  1:28.23 brad711
54.  1:30.47 VJW
55.  1:33.27 whatshisbucket
56.  1:33.68 Ian Pang
57.  1:35.76 Arnav13
58.  1:36.63 John Benwell
59.  1:36.88 UnknownCanvas
60.  1:37.15 Fred Lang
61.  1:38.87 Julio974
62.  1:39.31 angry broom
63.  1:39.62 BleachedTurtle
64.  1:41.66 Bogdan
65.  1:43.88 Juicejam
66.  1:46.04 Mike Hughey
67.  1:49.85 vilkkuti25
68.  1:54.72 theos
69.  1:57.51 Petri Krzywacki
70.  2:11.59 B-cubes
71.  2:12.38 One Wheel
72.  2:28.10 Nayano
73.  2:30.36 Bocancube
74.  2:46.06 Jacck
75.  2:58.77 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)
1.  1:49.34 jancsi02
2.  1:51.35 thecubingwizard
3.  1:51.95 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  2:01.73 Varun Mohanraj
5.  2:02.44 ichcubegern
6.  2:12.41 Shadowjockey
7.  2:14.01 OriginalUsername
8.  2:16.36 tJardigradHe
9.  2:23.89 CubicPickle
10.  2:32.22 abunickabhi
11.  2:32.48 OJ Cubing
12.  2:34.65 Keroma12
13.  2:37.62 MichaelNielsen
14.  2:38.01 João Vinicius
15.  2:43.03 Keenan Johnson
16.  2:47.89 Luke Garrett
17.  2:49.48 m24816
18.  2:50.79 aaron paskow
19.  2:56.80 Fred Lang
20.  2:57.76 Dylan Swarts
21.  2:58.00 Ontricus
22.  2:59.00 Connor Yungbluth
23.  3:00.73 fun at the joy
24.  3:05.38 swankfukinc
25.  3:09.92 PotatoesAreUs
26.  3:15.19 RandomPerson84
27.  3:16.57 brad711
28.  3:20.85 VJW
29.  3:31.87 whatshisbucket
30.  3:33.69 skewber10
31.  3:35.09 V.Kochergin
32.  3:40.09 Cooki348
33.  3:41.47 BiscutDNF
34.  4:01.12 John Benwell
35.  4:10.67 B-cubes
36.  4:14.54 Mike Hughey
37.  4:19.17 Petri Krzywacki
38.  4:21.60 BleachedTurtle
39.  4:25.09 UnknownCanvas
40.  4:38.97 theos
41.  4:40.12 Arnav13
42.  4:49.69 One Wheel
43.  5:27.96 Julio974
44.  7:16.56 Jeann
45.  8:31.58 Bocancube


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  4:03.72 cuberkid10
2.  4:26.89 ichcubegern
3.  4:32.64 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  5:04.44 OriginalUsername
5.  5:23.77 Keroma12
6.  5:49.24 abunickabhi
7.  6:03.86 João Vinicius
8.  6:38.03 whatshisbucket
9.  6:40.06 swankfukinc
10.  7:10.90 Connor Yungbluth
11.  7:12.71 m24816
12.  7:20.97 VJW
13.  8:13.32 BleachedTurtle
14.  8:18.74 Mike Hughey
15.  9:14.94 theos
16.  10:53.60 Petri Krzywacki


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  7:30.92 ichcubegern
2.  8:52.62 Keroma12
3.  9:38.24 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  10:08.59 abunickabhi
5.  10:23.04 João Vinicius
6.  11:20.80 swankfukinc
7.  11:59.15 m24816
8.  13:50.08 BleachedTurtle
9.  14:12.67 VJW
10.  14:39.54 Mike Hughey
11.  17:22.48 theos


*Clock*(43)
1.  4.97 jaysammey777
2.  5.68 Kerry_Creech
2.  5.68 Underwatercuber


Spoiler



4.  5.73 TipsterTrickster
5.  5.91 ARandomCuber
6.  7.23 MartinN13
7.  7.30 T1_M0
8.  7.58 AdrianCubing
9.  7.81 MattP98
10.  8.03 cuberkid10
11.  8.42 MCuber
12.  9.39 trav1
13.  9.74 Matt Hudon
14.  10.30 Shadowjockey
15.  10.73 Magdamini
16.  11.02 BradenTheMagician
17.  11.05 Keenan Johnson
18.  11.21 João Vinicius
19.  11.42 The Cubinator
20.  11.53 Luke Garrett
21.  12.26 OJ Cubing
22.  12.63 oliviervlcube
23.  12.91 OriginalUsername
24.  13.23 RyuKagamine
25.  13.25 ichcubegern
26.  14.25 Rubiksdude4144
27.  14.72 VIBE_ZT
28.  14.95 tJardigradHe
29.  15.03 Fred Lang
30.  15.08 swankfukinc
31.  16.69 Parke187
32.  17.31 Neb
33.  17.36 Antto Pitkänen
34.  17.42 Bubbagrub
35.  17.60 CubicOreo
36.  17.69 Mike Hughey
37.  18.90 m24816
38.  20.66 Julio974
39.  22.19 freshcuber.de
40.  25.81 skewber10
41.  25.95 MichaelNielsen
42.  41.20 One Wheel
43.  1:17.33 fun at the joy


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  41.88 Cuberstache
2.  50.39 AidanNoogie
3.  50.86 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  59.87 cuberkid10
5.  1:00.92 whatshisbucket
6.  1:06.45 tJardigradHe
7.  1:06.59 CubicOreo
8.  1:09.20 MCuber
9.  1:12.01 Shadowjockey
10.  1:12.05 Luke Garrett
11.  1:12.12 ichcubegern
12.  1:13.13 OriginalUsername
13.  1:13.78 jancsi02
14.  1:14.05 Varun Mohanraj
15.  1:19.42 MichaelNielsen
16.  1:22.19 V.Kochergin
17.  1:23.65 2016LAIL01
18.  1:25.71 Turkey vld
19.  1:31.07 swankfukinc
20.  1:32.95 Neb
20.  1:32.95 audiophile121
22.  1:34.68 TheNoobCuber
23.  1:38.41 TheodorNordstrand
24.  1:38.65 Marcus Siu
25.  1:38.85 Keenan Johnson
26.  1:39.30 João Vinicius
27.  1:43.65 MattP98
28.  1:45.58 abunickabhi
29.  1:45.61 m24816
30.  1:45.90 BiscutDNF
31.  1:46.19 Axel Lönnstedt
32.  1:46.29 Kerry_Creech
33.  1:53.89 Cooki348
34.  2:01.53 fun at the joy
35.  2:23.35 Natanael
36.  2:25.76 aaron paskow
37.  2:32.95 Mike Hughey
38.  2:35.87 VIBE_ZT
39.  2:39.84 Petri Krzywacki
40.  2:43.69 BleachedTurtle
41.  2:49.12 VJW
42.  2:49.44 theos
43.  3:04.52 topppits
44.  3:17.81 Julio974
45.  3:17.98 dhafin
46.  3:19.41 SpartanSailor
47.  3:31.69 ImmolatedMarmoset
48.  3:45.13 Billybong378
49.  DNF MartinN13


*Pyraminx*(100)
1.  2.52 aaron paskow
2.  2.53 tJardigradHe
3.  2.57 The Cubinator


Spoiler



4.  2.67 Ghost Cuber
5.  2.96 MrKuba600
6.  3.05 Varun Mohanraj
7.  3.27 Magdamini
8.  3.54 Cooki348
9.  3.55 MichaelNielsen
10.  3.60 Kerry_Creech
11.  3.64 asacuber
12.  3.73 Ontricus
13.  3.75 oliviervlcube
14.  3.82 2016LAIL01
15.  3.92 JMHCubed
16.  4.02 NoProblemCubing
17.  4.07 DGCubes
18.  4.29 JackPfeifer
19.  4.30 thecubingwizard
20.  4.38 JoXCuber
21.  4.39 CubicOreo
22.  4.41 Toothcraver55
23.  4.49 whatshisbucket
24.  4.50 Marcus Siu
25.  4.52 T1_M0
26.  4.56 Billybong378
27.  4.63 MCuber
28.  4.65 mihnea3000
29.  4.75 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
30.  4.98 cuberkid10
31.  4.99 jaysammey777
32.  5.07 EdubCubes
33.  5.11 BradenTheMagician
34.  5.13 UnknownCanvas
35.  5.15 begiuli65
36.  5.22 Turkey vld
37.  5.32 Luke Garrett
38.  5.48 qwer13
39.  5.51 Rubiksdude4144
40.  5.55 OriginalUsername
41.  5.65 TipsterTrickster
42.  5.70 João Vinicius
43.  5.73 Zeke Mackay
44.  5.82 Neb
45.  6.05 Shadowjockey
46.  6.09 ichcubegern
47.  6.17 Parke187
48.  6.19 jancsi02
49.  6.24 [email protected]
49.  6.24 Antto Pitkänen
51.  6.28 MattP98
51.  6.28 rubik2005
53.  6.35 Logan
54.  6.51 Keenan Johnson
55.  6.62 wuque man
56.  6.74 RandomPerson84
57.  6.79 eeshanzele
58.  6.84 AdrianCubing
59.  7.04 riz3ndrr
60.  7.07 VIBE_ZT
61.  7.09 TheodorNordstrand
62.  7.13 TheNoobCuber
63.  7.31 V.Kochergin
64.  7.37 trav1
65.  7.57 goidlon
66.  7.78 Alpha cuber
67.  7.97 Connor Yungbluth
68.  8.37 skewber10
69.  8.47 fun at the joy
69.  8.47 Caleb/spooderskewb
71.  8.76 abunickabhi
72.  9.21 VJW
73.  9.23 Axepick06
74.  9.43 swankfukinc
75.  9.50 Natanael
76.  9.66 Axel Lönnstedt
77.  9.71 vilkkuti25
78.  9.72 Julio974
79.  10.00 m24816
80.  10.13 OJ Cubing
81.  10.34 BiscutDNF
82.  10.37 theos
83.  10.48 dschieses
84.  11.34 PingPongCuber
85.  11.91 ImmolatedMarmoset
86.  12.08 topppits
87.  12.40 B-cubes
88.  12.48 Mike Hughey
89.  12.50 Brizzle
90.  12.65 Fred Lang
91.  13.31 Jacck
92.  13.70 Bogdan
93.  13.74 leven williams
94.  13.85 brad711
95.  14.58 John Benwell
96.  14.79 yovliporat
97.  14.85 BleachedTurtle
98.  16.92 Ian Pang
99.  18.58 Nayano
100.  19.61 Bocancube


*Square-1*(74)
1.  8.54 David ep
2.  8.95 PokeCubes
3.  9.26 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  9.96 thecubingwizard
5.  10.01 JackPfeifer
6.  11.87 TommyC
7.  12.45 cuberkid10
8.  12.71 AidanNoogie
9.  12.84 ichcubegern
10.  13.77 Shadowjockey
11.  14.72 TipsterTrickster
12.  15.13 Connor Yungbluth
13.  15.20 BradenTheMagician
14.  15.83 DGCubes
15.  16.61 MichaelNielsen
16.  16.90 asacuber
17.  17.26 gutte02
18.  17.38 Sean Hartman
19.  17.60 Luke Garrett
20.  18.72 Turkey vld
21.  18.74 tJardigradHe
22.  18.82 MattP98
23.  19.07 trav1
24.  19.67 Kerry_Creech
25.  19.76 CubicOreo
26.  20.06 sigalig
27.  20.40 OriginalUsername
28.  21.23 Valken
29.  21.41 skewber10
30.  21.46 OJ Cubing
31.  21.57 Richie72
32.  23.03 MCuber
33.  23.15 jaysammey777
34.  23.42 João Vinicius
35.  23.90 Keenan Johnson
36.  24.76 whatshisbucket
37.  24.77 MrKuba600
38.  25.64 Natanael
39.  25.70 VIBE_ZT
40.  26.40 Rubiksdude4144
41.  26.88 Fred Lang
42.  27.41 2016LAIL01
43.  27.86 Ontricus
44.  28.64 Schmizee
45.  29.73 begiuli65
46.  30.16 EdubCubes
47.  30.40 Varun Mohanraj
48.  30.90 riz3ndrr
49.  33.25 T1_M0
50.  34.53 theos
51.  35.00 Logan
52.  35.10 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
53.  35.78 Neb
54.  36.39 Mike Hughey
55.  37.80 BiscutDNF
56.  41.84 Julio974
57.  43.24 Bubbagrub
58.  45.33 fun at the joy
59.  47.20 BleachedTurtle
60.  47.23 TheodorNordstrand
61.  48.43 dhafin
62.  48.62 Antto Pitkänen
63.  49.73 m24816
64.  52.91 Axel Lönnstedt
65.  53.39 wuque man
66.  54.54 Bogdan
67.  59.15 swankfukinc
68.  1:01.54 Alpha cuber
69.  1:02.14 Juicejam
70.  1:04.48 abunickabhi
71.  1:19.68 Brizzle
72.  1:22.63 Jacck
73.  1:29.13 Nayano
74.  1:49.51 John Benwell


*Skewb*(99)
1.  2.99 RileyN23
2.  3.51 riz3ndrr
3.  3.72 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  3.73 MrKuba600
5.  3.98 asacuber
6.  4.10 Magdamini
7.  4.15 DhruvA
8.  4.36 ZyCuber
9.  4.42 JMHCubed
10.  4.55 tJardigradHe
11.  4.61 The Cubinator
12.  4.63 JackPfeifer
12.  4.63 aaron paskow
14.  4.67 Kylegadj
15.  4.85 thecubingwizard
15.  4.85 Marcus Siu
17.  5.10 MichaelNielsen
18.  5.18 Varun Mohanraj
19.  5.28 João Vinicius
20.  5.41 2016LAIL01
21.  5.43 Caleb/spooderskewb
22.  5.48 TipsterTrickster
23.  5.65 Alpha cuber
24.  5.68 Luke Garrett
25.  5.82 Antto Pitkänen
26.  5.85 MattP98
27.  5.94 cuberkid10
28.  5.95 CubicOreo
29.  5.99 Shadowjockey
30.  6.02 EdubCubes
31.  6.09 OriginalUsername
32.  6.20 Kerry_Creech
32.  6.20 MCuber
34.  6.25 Bocancube
35.  6.32 Toothcraver55
36.  6.36 d2polld
37.  6.44 mihnea3000
38.  6.56 jaysammey777
39.  6.66 TheodorNordstrand
40.  6.69 trav1
41.  6.77 MartinN13
42.  6.78 T1_M0
43.  7.02 oliviervlcube
44.  7.06 PokeCubes
45.  7.15 OJ Cubing
46.  7.19 ichcubegern
47.  7.26 DGCubes
48.  7.38 VIBE_ZT
49.  7.46 BiscutDNF
50.  7.51 Rubiksdude4144
51.  7.56 Turkey vld
52.  7.58 Kit Clement
53.  7.63 Julio974
54.  7.89 whatshisbucket
55.  8.01 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
56.  8.23 Richie72
57.  8.28 Connor Yungbluth
58.  8.41 Neb
59.  8.51 Billybong378
60.  8.85 jancsi02
61.  9.39 Logan
62.  9.75 V.Kochergin
63.  10.04 Schmizee
64.  10.07 Bubbagrub
64.  10.07 Keenan Johnson
66.  10.10 Ontricus
67.  10.18 skewber10
68.  10.50 Bogdan
69.  10.64 Parke187
70.  10.79 sigalig
71.  10.90 Natanael
72.  11.18 m24816
73.  11.19 yovliporat
74.  11.21 fun at the joy
75.  11.36 dschieses
76.  11.39 abunickabhi
76.  11.39 topppits
78.  11.74 vilkkuti25
79.  12.15 Axel Lönnstedt
80.  12.16 Fred Lang
81.  12.21 xyzzy
82.  12.69 ImmolatedMarmoset
83.  13.23 theos
84.  13.24 JJonesUK
85.  13.76 Juicejam
86.  14.02 Mike Hughey
87.  14.22 begiuli65
88.  14.48 BleachedTurtle
89.  14.69 angry broom
90.  14.83 Cooki348
91.  15.20 swankfukinc
92.  15.24 Jacck
93.  15.58 Nayano
94.  16.25 Brizzle
95.  16.92 John Benwell
96.  18.47 Glomnipotent
97.  27.13 MatsBergsten
98.  28.86 goidlon
99.  28.93 eeshanzele


*Kilominx*(25)
1.  21.22 jaysammey777
2.  28.85 ichcubegern
3.  29.24 CubicOreo


Spoiler



4.  30.96 OriginalUsername
5.  32.23 whatshisbucket
6.  37.11 Turkey vld
7.  38.04 NoProblemCubing
8.  38.24 Varun Mohanraj
9.  39.35 tJardigradHe
10.  41.33 abunickabhi
11.  45.13 m24816
12.  47.27 Neb
13.  48.67 Fred Lang
14.  49.29 Natanael
15.  50.29 MCuber
16.  54.30 VIBE_ZT
17.  54.81 Billybong378
18.  56.00 Julio974
19.  56.18 João Vinicius
20.  57.98 Axel Lönnstedt
21.  59.75 swankfukinc
22.  1:03.03 Kerry_Creech
23.  1:03.82 BleachedTurtle
24.  1:05.07 Rory Dasher
25.  1:16.43 Mike Hughey


*Mini Guildford*(21)
1.  3:30.91 Varun Mohanraj
2.  3:50.22 cuberkid10
3.  4:23.55 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:35.29 tJardigradHe
5.  4:47.88 CubicOreo
6.  5:07.20 OriginalUsername
7.  5:26.26 MCuber
8.  6:02.71 MichaelNielsen
9.  6:13.21 swankfukinc
10.  6:19.01 OJ Cubing
11.  6:23.62 Neb
12.  6:24.55 João Vinicius
13.  6:40.71 Ontricus
14.  6:46.09 abunickabhi
15.  7:09.78 m24816
16.  7:44.17 skewber10
17.  8:59.12 VIBE_ZT
18.  9:02.46 fun at the joy
19.  9:22.20 vilkkuti25
20.  9:54.72 Mike Hughey
21.  10:10.35 Julio974


*Redi Cube*(23)
1.  8.84 João Vinicius
2.  13.78 DGCubes
3.  14.22 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  16.47 Ontricus
5.  17.11 TipsterTrickster
6.  17.21 tJardigradHe
7.  18.12 OriginalUsername
8.  21.07 ichcubegern
9.  23.06 Neb
10.  25.00 PokeCubes
11.  26.53 Julio974
12.  29.42 VIBE_ZT
13.  30.22 Kerry_Creech
14.  31.09 abunickabhi
15.  33.26 Fred Lang
16.  33.52 Kit Clement
17.  34.73 Billybong378
18.  38.01 m24816
19.  46.78 swankfukinc
20.  48.92 Mike Hughey
21.  49.12 GC1998
22.  51.71 [email protected]
23.  1:03.60 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  30.32 Ontricus
2.  42.50 Zeke Mackay
3.  44.96 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  47.81 Kit Clement
5.  51.39 Julio974
6.  52.90 Billybong378
7.  53.18 abunickabhi
8.  55.37 tJardigradHe
9.  57.18 Mike Hughey
10.  1:01.75 m24816
11.  1:04.94 BleachedTurtle
12.  1:24.53 swankfukinc
13.  1:26.74 VIBE_ZT
14.  2:00.75 Jacck



*Contest results*(215)
1.  1258 OriginalUsername
2.  1245 ichcubegern
3.  1188 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  1185 cuberkid10
5.  1162 tJardigradHe
6.  1159 Varun Mohanraj
7.  1017 MichaelNielsen
8.  1004 Shadowjockey
9.  977 jancsi02
10.  974 Luke Garrett
11.  940 CubicOreo
12.  933 João Vinicius
13.  915 Keenan Johnson
14.  907 Ontricus
15.  885 MCuber
16.  879 abunickabhi
17.  845 David ep
18.  842 aaron paskow
19.  840 Connor Yungbluth
20.  806 2016LAIL01
21.  801 BiscutDNF
22.  785 MrKuba600
23.  780 Magdamini
24.  774 DGCubes
25.  768 Kerry_Creech
26.  763 PokeCubes
27.  756 jaysammey777
28.  745 Marcus Siu
29.  722 Neb
30.  716 OJ Cubing
31.  702 BradenTheMagician
32.  692 TheodorNordstrand
33.  688 MattP98
34.  677 whatshisbucket
35.  673 The Cubinator
36.  671 G2013
37.  670 DhruvA
38.  667 asacuber
39.  649 m24816
39.  649 CubicPickle
41.  642 turtwig
41.  642 T1_M0
43.  632 sigalig
44.  631 JackPfeifer
45.  630 RileyN23
46.  627 Cooki348
47.  619 eeshanzele
48.  611 VJW
49.  610 trav1
50.  605 Toothcraver55
51.  602 [email protected]
52.  597 Turkey vld
53.  571 Keroma12
54.  564 gutte02
55.  562 mihnea3000
56.  557 Mike Hughey
57.  552 swankfukinc
58.  546 AdrianCubing
58.  546 TipsterTrickster
60.  543 RandomPerson84
61.  530 begiuli65
62.  527 Fred Lang
63.  526 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
64.  523 fun at the joy
65.  520 Antto Pitkänen
66.  518 Rubiksdude4144
66.  518 Kylegadj
68.  514 sleipnir
69.  513 Dylan Swarts
70.  511 Natanael
71.  491 skewber10
72.  485 Axel Lönnstedt
73.  464 ARandomCuber
74.  444 Valken
75.  437 Coinman_
76.  434 leomannen
77.  432 riz3ndrr
77.  432 the best d1mnd
79.  428 wuque man
80.  417 Glomnipotent
81.  408 VIBE_ZT
82.  404 brad711
83.  399 SirWaffle
84.  394 Zeke Mackay
85.  390 AidanNoogie
86.  388 JMHCubed
87.  386 Juicejam
88.  374 V.Kochergin
89.  370 Richie72
89.  370 Logan
91.  368 Julio974
92.  366 JoXCuber
93.  365 NoProblemCubing
94.  362 uesyuu
95.  353 Angry_Mob
96.  347 EdubCubes
97.  333 Alpha cuber
98.  329 Platosha
99.  321 xyzzy
100.  317 Underwatercuber
101.  316 BleachedTurtle
102.  315 PlatonCuber
103.  307 TheNoobCuber
104.  305 Awesomesaucer
105.  304 B-cubes
106.  295 NathanaelCubes
107.  294 Michael DeLaRosa
108.  283 topppits
109.  271 theos
110.  269 MartinN13
111.  265 Parke187
112.  264 oliviervlcube
113.  253 d2polld
114.  252 Schmizee
114.  252 Last Layer King
116.  251 Matt Hudon
117.  250 Bogdan
118.  246 Rory Dasher
118.  246 angry broom
120.  244 Ghost Cuber
120.  244 colegemuth
122.  243 ican97
123.  242 John Benwell
124.  241 merpell
125.  239 Arnav13
126.  237 yovliporat
127.  219 Deri Nata Wijaya
128.  210 Milesb95
128.  210 vilkkuti25
130.  205 Jacck
131.  202 Billybong378
131.  202 revaldoah
133.  200 JJonesUK
134.  197 Caleb/spooderskewb
135.  194 hotufos
136.  190 boroc226han
137.  187 dhafin
138.  186 UnknownCanvas
139.  184 Trexrush1
140.  182 Axepick06
141.  181 Brizzle
142.  177 Bocancube
143.  176 20luky3
144.  170 audiophile121
145.  169 Bubbagrub
146.  165 Letmeinpls
147.  164 MatsBergsten
147.  164 Petri Krzywacki
149.  162 rubik2005
150.  157 Ian Pang
151.  156 Marco21
152.  153 InlandEmpireCuber
153.  151 Legomanz
154.  142 GenTheThief
155.  141 Ernest Fowler
156.  133 [email protected]
157.  131 One Wheel
158.  118 Coneman
159.  111 OwenB
160.  107 EphraYeem
161.  100 Nayano
162.  97 filipemtx
163.  95 Michael123
164.  94 ZyCuber
165.  92 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
166.  86 connor132435
166.  86 goidlon
168.  85 GC1998
169.  84 ImmolatedMarmoset
170.  82 craccho
170.  82 buzzteam4
172.  79 dschieses
173.  78 giorgi
174.  76 Kit Clement
175.  73 TommyC
176.  68 Mwaha
177.  67 WoowyBaby
178.  66 Jeann
179.  65 dnguyen2204
179.  65 qwer13
181.  64 Helmer Ewert
182.  62 ElectricDoodie
182.  62 PingPongCuber
184.  61 Wriiglly
184.  61 Sean Hartman
186.  58 Sixstringcal
186.  58 PotatoesAreUs
188.  57 HighQualityCollection
188.  57 Andrew_Rizo
190.  53 Cuberstache
191.  52 Theo Leinad
192.  44 Iconic cuber
193.  41 John123
194.  40 cuber3141592
195.  38 Trig0n
196.  36 Juan Peralta
197.  35 Tommy Kiprillis
197.  35 deadcat
197.  35 DesertWolf
200.  34 [email protected]
201.  31 GabGab
202.  29 JaykdaBeast
202.  29 SN Cuber
204.  27 Emir Yusuf
205.  22 RyuKagamine
206.  21 freshcuber.de
207.  19 Karam
208.  17 Lvl9001Wizard
208.  17 RCTACameron
210.  15 SpartanSailor
211.  13 Foreright
212.  12 ThanosCar
213.  10 leven williams
214.  7 JailtonMendes
215.  5 Rcuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2019)

This week we have just 215 competitors. And this time the wheel stops on a very low number:





That means the winner is *2016LAIL01!* Congratulations!!


----------



## Timona (Mar 13, 2019)

My 4x4 times were not accepted .
Is there a format for entering them?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2019)

Michael123 said:


> My 4x4 times were not accepted .
> Is there a format for entering them?


It appears you originally entered them as seconds (such as 1.39), instead of as minutes and seconds (such as 1:39.48). Your 4x4x4 results for this week look fine now as entered.


----------



## Timona (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> I MIGHT not be able contest again.
> I'm a boarder and in my school cubing is practically not allowed.


yoooo i found your first post


----------



## Timona (Jun 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> yoooo i found your first post


I was still in Boarding school then and I just learnt how to solve lol. Yes, cubing wasn't allowed then, they thought it was distracting, after some time they stopped caring.


----------

